# Fun & Easy padded Kindle 2 & 3 cover - DIY for under $7



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretty, isn't it? It wasn't very hard to make: all it takes is some basic skills most of us learned in Kindergarten, and it can be made to fit which ever model Kindle you have. As with my earlier 'super easy, super cheap' cover, I wanted something that would protect the Kindle in my bag yet flip completely open so I could hold it left-handed and still flip pages, and this does that. The best part about this cover - you can make it with whatever fabric you'd like, or even leather if you so choose - is that your cover will be a one of a kind unique to you and you alone.

If you're interested I share the detailed step-by-step directions, with many accompanying photos from start to finish. http://cegrundler.wordpress.com

You'll also find instructions there for my previous, absurdly simple but effective under $3 Kindle cover.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

That is really pretty!  I'm planning on doing something similar, but I think I'll use chipboard instead of plastic for a little extra protection.  How are the command strips holding up and is it easy to remove the Kindle?


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Cyndi,

Chipboard is a great idea. I think I'll try that as well in my next version... I'm planning on doing one that incorporates some LED lights.  And yes, the Command strips work perfectly and allow you to remove the Kindle from the cover with no issues, though the strips themselves are a one-use deal. I am, however, seriously considering using velcro so I can switch it between covers. I'd love to see pictures of how yours turns out.


----------



## hudson (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the great instructions for a beautiful Kindle cover.      Finally..... mine should arrive on Monday, ordered July 30th. 

I plan to make a cover  quickly so I already assembled the materials you listed.  I'll let you know how I make out.  My daughter will be so happy because I'll stop bugging her on when she thought my Kindle would arrive.  Now she'll  want me to make her Kindle a cover also, I guess it's the least I can do.  

                                                Good Reading....hudson


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

hudson said:


> Thanks for the great instructions for a beautiful Kindle cover. Finally..... mine should arrive on Monday, ordered July 30th.


Ah, a new Kindle 3! That's fantastic! As you can see by my pictures I have the Kindle 2, but all the instructions I gave will still work regardless of which model you have. Be sure to post some pictures of the covers you make; I'd love to see how they turn out.


----------



## hudson (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello again...

    I waited all day yesterday for an Amazon delivery of three paper books I ordered for my DH's birthday, delivery was supposed to be Aug 28th, a day late but that was OK with us.  The books never arrived so now I'm wondering if my Kindle will arrive on time on the 30th.  I hope both packages will be here the 30th, Monday.  I don't want to start making my cover until I have the Kindle in hand but I'm getting antsy....can you blame me, I ordered July 30th,  it's been a long wait.

                    thanks for listening, I'll let you know what happens........Hudson


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

How does it stay in there?


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Hudson, sorry to hear your books didn't arrive. I hope everything arrives tomorrow. I remember how anxious I was waiting for my Kindle to arrive.

Belle2Be, I use Command Strips, those removable fasteners used to attach hooks to walls. They hold wonderfully yet break free if you pull the tab. On my blog I show the steps to how I put this together and I show where I put the tabs; it's a good spot and leaves the tabs hidden but reachable. http://cegrundler.wordpress.com/2010/08/26/fun-easy-to-make-super-beautiful-padded-kindle-cover-for-under-7/ I hope that helps. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## hudson (Aug 28, 2010)

MY KINDLE HAS ARRIVED!!!!!

        It really here and it's beautiful.  

        Now I'll read the instructions so I don't have to call my daughter to explain things to me, actually I've been telling her tips she didn't know because I've been reading this board while I waited for THE BIG DAY.

        OK...thanks for listening...back to my new TOY.

                                        talk soon....hudson


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

That's great! I'll admit, I'm a bit jealous... my Kindle 2 is to new to replace, but I've heard the 3s are beautiful! Have fun with it.


----------

